

Pedals.io, the guitar effects app in the browser with online jamming - dashersw
http://pedals.io

======
Rodziac
Your own pedalboard and effects system, without any hardware, on the web, with
jacascript, which means you do not have to install or run anything extra like
java, and it is open-source. Easy to install, too! create your art, on the
cloud.

------
dashersw
It's built on top of pedalboard.js, an open-source library at
<https://github.com/dashersw/pedalboard.js>

------
dashersw
It only works in Chrome right now, as Chrome is the only implementer of the
full Web Audio API.

------
cun_cur
it would be very useful for guitar beginners, playing with cool effects before
buying any hardware

